# Beinhartes Wintertraining 2010 Indoor Cycling



## Kettwiesel (21. Oktober 2010)

Beinhartes Wintertraining 2010

Alle Jahre wieder.
. kommt die  Indoor-Cycling- Zeit.

Unter der Anleitung von Harald arbeiten wir auf brandneuen Tomahawk Indoor Bikes bis zu den Weihnachtsferien zunächst an unserer Grundlagenausdauer, um dann im Januar langsam die Intensität zu steigern. Im Februar werden dann die Kurse deutlich intensiver gefahren  die ersten Berge für Ausfahrten im Freien warten dann ja auch schon

Kurszeit: 	Freitag, 18.30  20.00 Uhr (90 min)

Ort: 	Fitness First Class, Heiligkreuzweg 110, 55130 Mainz

Anfahrt: 	     http://www.fitness-first-class.de/ 

Leitung: 	Harald Friedrich

Anmeldung: 	Telefonisch bis 15.00 Uhr am jeweiligen Veranstaltungstag unter: *06131-831040*

Kursbeginn: 	Freitag 30.10.2010

Teilnehmer: 	Das Angebot ist für jedes Leistungsniveau geeignet. Über einen Einstellknopf kann jeder den eigenen Widerstand und damit die Intensität seines Trainings selbst bestimmen. Einsteiger über 40 Jahren sollten sich einem ärztlichen Gesundheits-Check unterziehen.

Teilnehmerlimit: 	16 Personen

Kosten: 	5  pro Termin mit Zehnerkarte; 6  Einzelkarte

Abmeldung: 	Bitte meldet Euch rechtzeitig ab, damit Euer Platz weitergegeben werden kann.

Ausrüstung: 	Radschuhe mit SPD- System, Handtuch, Trinkflasche, Pulsmessgerät wird dringend empfohlen.


----------



## Doppelherz (22. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Harald,
wir sind gerne wieder dabei!
Viele Grüße
Birgit und Jochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettwiesel (23. Oktober 2010)

Schön, dass Ihr wieder dabei seid.

Bitte die neue Startzeit: 18.30 Uhr beachten. Erster Termin: Nächster Freitag: 29.10.2010

Bis dann Harald


----------



## der wahre H. (23. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Leute,

als Beinharter, der seit Jahren gerne am beinharten Indoor Cycling teilnehmen möchte, muß ich jetzt mal eine Anmerkung machen:

Mountainbiken ist im Winter nur an Wochenenden möglich. Der Club organisiert das vorbildlich mit den Samstagsbiketreffs.

Es erschließt sich mir aus trainingstechnischen Gründen überhaupt nicht, warum das als beinhartes Wintertraining angebotene Spinning immer freitagsabends, also einen guten halben Tag vor den Biketreffs angeboten wird, obwohl es auch an jedem anderen Werktag stattfinden könnte.
Wer nur einigermaßem sinnvoll trainieren will, hat in dieser kurzen Zeit keine hierfür  unabdingbare Regenerationsphase. 

Fazit: Beides schließt sich (für mich zumindest) aus.

Mein Appell an den Vorstand: Lieber mal hierüber diskutieren.

Gruß

Helge


----------



## Bettina (23. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,
unter anderem deshalb haben wir mit Astrid das zusätzliche Angebot zum Spinning am Dienstag geschaffen. 

Somit gibt es für Beinhart-Mitglieder die Möglichkeit Dienstags und Freitags Spinning zu machen, ohne in einem Studio Mitglied werden zu müssen.

Gruß Bettina


----------



## der wahre H. (23. Oktober 2010)

Prima !


----------



## Kettwiesel (24. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Helge, danke für deine Anmerkung. Zwei Dinge hierzu:

Um ein kostengünstiges Indoor-Angebot für Clubmitgleder zu machen, die nicht Mitglied in einem Fitnessstudio sein möchten (oder alleine zu Hause auf der Rolle zu sitzen), ist man zunächst auf die Zusammenarbeit mit einem Studio angewiesen.  Das Fitness-First Class bietet eigene Kurse an (Mo - Do), also bleibt nur der Freitag übrig. Ansonsten verweise ich auf Bettinas Kommentar.

Ich kenne deine Vorkenntnisse zu Trainingssteuerung und -periodisierung nicht. Deswegen hier nur eine kurze Erläuterung hinsichtlich einiger Prinzipien. Richtig ist, dass nach einer Belastungsphase eine Erholungsphase folgen sollte. Falsch ist, dass nach einem Tag Training zwingend ein Tag Pause erfolgen sollte. 

Freizeitsportler trainieren vielleicht 1-2 mal pro Woche. In diesem Fall magst Du mit deiner Kritik recht haben, dass, wer am Samstag beim Biketreff mitfahren will, nicht Freitags auch noch  beim Indoor- Training teilnehmen sollte und dann die ganze weitere Woche nichts tun. 

Aber: Wer kommt den zum Indoor-Cycling und setzt sich 90 min auf so ein doofes Indoor-Bike, um stupide zu Bumm-Bumm- Musik auf der Stelle zu treten . Das sind alles Leute, die mehr als die o.g. 2 Einheiten fahren und teilweise nach Trainingsplan trainieren. Und modernes Konditionstraining wir heutzutage nun mal als Blocktraining durchgeführt.

So sieht beispielsweise mein Wochenplan im November aus: 
Mo - frei - Di 60 min Indoor/alt. 90 min Outdoor - Mi 60 min Indoor/alt. 90 Do frei - Fr 90 min Indoor - Sa 120 min Outdoor - So 90 min Indoor/alt. 150 min Outdoor. Das sind 5 Einheiten verteilt in 2er und 3er Blöcke. 

Fazit: Ab einem bestimmten Trainingsniveau spricht nichts gegen zwei (oder auch mehr) aufeinander folgende Trainingseinheiten, solange 1. nicht immer Vollgas gefahren wird und 2. auf intensive Phasen auch mal Ruhephasen folgen (Vom 24. - 26. 12. ist es in Fitnessstudios - so sie geöffnet haben - und auf den Trails immer sehr leer).

Gruß Harald


----------



## der wahre H. (25. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Harald,

vielen Dank für Deine fundierten Ausführungen zur Trainingsmethodik, die ich voll und ganz unterstreichen kann.

Meine Anmerkung galt natürlich nur für mich und andere Freizeit-Biker.

Der MtB-Club-Beinhart hat inzwischen eine so große Mitgliederzahl, dass in allen Leistungsbereichen auch im Winter entsprechende Betätigungsmöglichkeiten angeboten werden sollten. Mit der Aufnahme des Indoor-Trainings dienstags ist man auf dem besten Wege dazu. Auch nicht Leistungsorientierte quälen sich dann mal gerne über die Zeit, ohne vorwärts zu kommen; vorausgesetzt, die Musik stimmt.

Also dann allseits viel Spaß.

Gruß Helge


----------



## Kettwiesel (7. November 2010)

Am nächsten Freitag (12.11.2010) findet das beinharte Indoor-Cycling entgegen meiner Ankündigung im Kurs doch zur gewohnten Zeit statt.

Ich habe eine Vertretung gefunden. Gruß

Harald


----------



## Kettwiesel (6. Dezember 2010)

Am nächsten Freitag, den 10.12.2010 muss das Indoor-Cycling wegen der Eihnachtsfeier des Fitness First Class entfallen. Das Studio macht um 19.00 Uhr zu.

*Nächster Termin: Freitag, 17.12.2010, 18.30 Uhr* mit Bike-Fim "VAST"


----------



## Doppelherz (17. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Harald,

sorry, dass das heute nicht geklappt hat. Ich bin aus dem Büro nicht weggekommen und Jochen per Flieger nicht aus Graz

Wir sehen uns...

Viele Grüße
Birgit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettwiesel (13. Januar 2011)

An alle Couch-Potatos, die sich in 2011 noch nicht aufraffen konnten!

Morgen im Kurs folgt unser erstes Special  für 2011:

Wir werden morgen in den ersten 45 min medial motiviert durch den MTB-Film "Life Cycles" (Trailer: http://www.lifecyclesfilm.com/ Filmkritik: http://soulbiker.com/test/filmkritik-life-cycles.html)

Danach geht's weiter mit dem gewohnten Programm.

Sichert Euch die beste Sicht!

Gruß Harald


----------



## Kettwiesel (26. Januar 2011)

Liebe Freunde des Tomahawks. Nachdem am letzten Freitag fast alle Räder besetzt waren, bitte ich Euch um telefonische Anmeldung im Studio unter: 06131-831040

Nachdem die 80er abgearbeitet sind, gibts eine bunte Mischung aus Pop und Rock, Techno und Gitarre, alt und jung (die Musik meine ich).

Freue mich auf Euch (und mindestens vier Intervalle) am nächsten Freitag

Gruß Harald


----------



## Kettwiesel (5. Februar 2011)

Der Countdown läuft. Die Tage werden so langsam wieder länger, der Schnee ist weitgehend geschmolzen, die Temperaturen steigen. Nur noch drei Termine, dann ist die Indoor Saison (hoffentlich) auch schon wieder vorbei. 

Also merkt Euch vor: *11.02./18.02/25.02.*

Je nach Wetterlage biete ich dann noch mal am 18.03 und 25.03 Kurse an. Ankündigung erfolgt dann rechtzeitig hier im Forum.

Gruß Harald


----------



## Kettwiesel (28. Februar 2011)

Beinhartes Wintertraining 2010/11 ist beendet!

Am letzten Freitag fand der letzte beinharte Indoor Cycling Kurs für diesen Winter statt. Vielen Dank an alle, die fleißig mitgemacht haben.

 Ich hoffe, Euch allen hat es - trotz zunehmenden Anteils an "intelligent gemachter, jederzeit tanzbarer Unterhaltungsmusik" wieder Spaß gemacht und die Beine sind gut, wenns wieder raus aufs Bike geht.

Gruß Harald


----------



## Doppelherz (8. März 2011)

Hallo Harald,

Dein Spinning-Training hat uns wieder mal über den Winter gebracht. Hat Spaß gemacht - zumal mit den entsprechenden "Tanzeinlagen" auf den Bikes. Ich erinnere mich da gerne an einen bösen Freerider, der auch auf einem Spinning Rad eine außergewöhnlich gute Figur abgeben kann oder an vollkommen neue Choreografien, die auschließlich durch das bewußte Weglassen von Lenkertaschen möglich waren 

An meiner Beinkonstitution feile ich noch. Das aktuelle Wetter läßt auf das Beste hoffen.

Danke dir - und wir sehen uns hoffentlich nicht erst beim nächsten Spinning wieder.

Jochen


----------

